# Wilson Combat Beretta Brigadier Tactical/surefire X300 Ultra light



## Beretta_Shenanigans (Feb 9, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I just came into possession of a Wilson Combat Brigadier Tactical pistol. I am sure most if not everyone has hear/seen this pistol. While this gun is simply amazing to shoot and it feels really good in the hands I am looking for a holster for it. I have been looking all over the internet (not everywhere im sure) but have had no luck. I tried using my Raven Concealment holster which houses my beretta 92fsA1 model but the slide is too fat on the Wilson Combat variant. Ive gone through the pistol model options on quite a few custom holster sites, some popular (bravo concealment, raven concealment etc) and some not so well known. Since this is kind of a unique setup (brigadier slide with the A1 frame) has anyone found a good OWB holster than can house this gun with the light attached to it...that isn't a rig set up? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

I just bought one of these fine pistols and I recommend you check out Wilson Combats site as they have holsters available there.


----------

